# would this work



## high_man (Nov 1, 2005)

hey guys im going to be harvesting my first plant in about a week or 2 and need to know if this will work and if its good or not, i wanted to harvest the plant cut off all the bud and put it in a polystyrene box with paper laid at the bottom and baking soda or something that obsorbs moisture in a corner and just open it everyday to let it circulate air, i figured it will keep it dark and cool makeing the drying process really slow and hopefully jump start the curing process do you guys think that this would work or will it be too slow and just wilt and start to rot, any help would be great i want to do it this way because i dont have a place to hang them because my parent come over nearly everyday cos they live about 10 min walk away and cant use my grow room cos there are plant still going in there and i thought that i could just do it this way and push the box under my bed to hide it, in my head this works but just dont know if anyone has done it this way and weither it will work or not orbviously ill make sure there is enough room in the boxes to make sure there is more air then bud just to make sure that it doesnt get condensation building in there, what do you guys think is it doable or should i not even try it


----------



## adam420 (Nov 1, 2005)

I use a shoe box with a paperbag layed out and taped to the inside of the shoe box. I open it daily and move the buds around with my finger. I find this works just as well as hanging it. I put the shoe box on my wall unit on one of the shelfs and when the box is closed i can't smell nothing.


----------



## high_man (Nov 1, 2005)

sweet so this will work?? oh by the way when you guys move the bud around with your fingers do you get resin stuck on your fingers and on the box or paper bags will this affect the quality and potency of the bud at all cheers guys for all your help


----------



## GanjaGuru (Nov 1, 2005)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=749


----------

